# The Asylum not in 2011 8(



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We're extremely disappointed to have to announce that we were not able to obtain a location for 2011.

We take pride in producing a safe, quality haunt, and we reached a point where we knew we would not have time to produce the show so many have come to enjoy and expect.

Rather than trying to just throw something together we have decided to shift our efforts toward the 2012 Season.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Having said that I am doing a store front display this year and will probably at least do a graveyard and a few things at home.

Currently looking for single skull routines for my Boris skull. Any ideas?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That's a shame, sorry to hear it didn't work out this year!

But on the bright side, you've got that much more time to plan for next year and it'll probably be insane!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Eric Striffler said:


> That's a shame, sorry to hear it didn't work out this year!
> 
> But on the bright side, you've got that much more time to plan for next year and it'll probably be insane!


Well that's the plan. Have a meeting scheduled for first part of November to see about moving into a building and start building for 2012.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey joker, good to see you here. Sorry about you haunt, but I know you'd never be happy with something you couldn't be proud of. If youre looking for something to do that night I can put you to work. How do you look in a Flamenco skirt?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Awww Joker, I'm so sorry to hear that! I know you are totally disappointed, but I'm glad you have a good attitude about it, and are looking towards 2012! Oh, and now you have no excuse to miss a MnT, LOL. (We miss you!!!)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Bummer Joker, that is too bad. Can't wait to see what you think up for 2012!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bummer, Joker. Well have fun with the window display and the yard haunt, and good luck with 2012 (last chance for a haunt before the world ends ).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh joker, i'm so sorry to hear that! 

spooky...you're just crazy...the world ending indeed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of folks are going to miss seeing your haunt this year. You put a lot of time and heart into it.

Not sure exactly what you're looking for as far as the Boris skull goes, but kprimm put together several skulltronix routines that might be of interest:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26686&highlight=Boris+routine


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that. I always look forward to seeing your thread for the Asylum. I hope we can see pictures of your home and storefront displays!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww sorry to hear that Joker, I was always a big fan of your haunt! Good luck with the display!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bummer, so sorry to hear about the asylum not happening this year. Hope to see it back in 2012! Good luck with the two store front windows, you have some good ideas there and will look forward to seeing pictures of what you come up with!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

altho I'm not on your level I feel your pain  I will be hauntless this year due to escrow being postponed several times and am just looking forward to 2012!!! just think you have a whole entire year to make those ideas come to life! well thats what gets me through the night anyway....can't wait to see your 2012 haunt!


----------

